# Ejemplos de esquemáticos y pcbs Kicad



## rasatin (Jul 11, 2012)

Alguien sabe donde encontrar ejemplos de pcbs creados con kicad?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 11, 2012)

Se me ocurre el único que hecho hasta hoy:
http://www.speccy.org/foro/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2748


----------



## rasatin (Jul 11, 2012)

espectacular circuito, pero yo me refiero a algo mucho mas sencillo como un 555 monoestable o algo asi. Algo que funcione lo mas sencillo posible para probar a hacer un pcb.
  Quiza habra por hay circuitos de ejemplo pcbs


----------



## Scooter (Jul 11, 2012)

Ahora esto haciendo uno mucho mas normalito, cuando lo acabe lo compartiré.


----------

